# Crypt. Retrospiralis Photos, please!!



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Like the title states, I'm looking for photos of crypt. retrospiralis, preferably somewhat closeup. I'll settle for anything, though!! :thumbsup:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

14-16" thin, darkgreen, bullate leaves.

Pic in a 10g:


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

14-16" max height, or the height of yours in the pic?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Both.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL okay thanks!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

mine at the back centre. i'm hoping it will reach the surface in a year or two lol....









here's another link if you don't mind the language 
http://forum.o-fish.com/viewtopic.php?t=18310

enjoy.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

You can see plenty of it on the left side of this tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

The very back left of this tank. The leaf blades are about 1/4" in width max. It gets very tall, like 24" tall at least. The leaves are not bullate. If the leaves are bullate it is more likely Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae. The Crypts on the far back right of this tank are balansae for comparison. 










and another for comparison, retrospiralis on the left.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

fine. "bullate edges"


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank for the pics. That helped me narrow it down.


----------

